# Do Hedgehogs get lonely?



## peanut1388

Mine doesn't seem lonely but can they get lonely?


----------



## LizardGirl

*Re: Do Hedgehofs get lonely?*

Nope! Hedgies are solitary animals.


----------



## Vortex

well i would say they could get lonly if YOU dont hold them for days.. heehee  but no they dont need cage mates.


----------



## Chewy

Darn now I can't use that to convince my Dad we need another hedgie.  lol


----------



## AllQuills

No, hedgehogs don't get lonely...even in the wild we're solitary creatures and don't need other hedgehog's company. 2 males will kill each other as you probably know, but 2 females can SOMETIMES get along...we don't need another female's company, though.


----------



## sagesmommy

guess that means no sleep overs, scary stories, or hedgiecures!


----------



## smhufflepuff

Like everyone's saying, hedgies don't seem to get lonely and need to live with other hedgies. 

But they do know who their special human is/humans are. And they notice when somebody other than their special human is holding them or taking care of them - they behave differently. Mine will walk from other people to me. And decline to eat her kibbles the first night she is with her hedgie-sitter.


----------



## peanut1388

Yea like one two months ago me and my family went to the carribean and our pet sitter (weve known her and trust her) she also takes care of the horses and other animals But I told her Peanut likes to come out everynight and play so We left and then about 2 days after we got there we got a call saying Peanut just ignores her and just curls up in a ball and hisses at her Peanut doesent do that to me anymore I said then she said and he isnt eating or drinking.. I started to get concerned so I asked her if he was eating and drinking yesterday she said.. yes im like did you have him out yesterday and she said no soI think The more Peanut saw her the more he missed me and wanted me to come home! (Hedgies arent stupid!)


----------



## Hedge hogs rule

What if the hedgehogs are brothers? will they still anialate each other :roll:


----------



## Gnarly

Hedge hogs rule said:


> What if the hedgehogs are brothers? will they still anialate each other :roll:


Yes, even brothers will fight.


----------



## Du5tin Nea1

Hedgehogs have my personality!


----------

